# April 2010 EXAM, What do you think?



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel really good about the morning, the mechanical afternoon was kinda of rough. But only time will tell.


----------



## antonio (Apr 21, 2010)

Don said:


> I feel really good about the morning, the mechanical afternoon was kinda of rough. But only time will tell.


run out of time in the morning and had to guess around 40 questions. i think i did better in the afternoon portion but still time is the enemy i had to guess 20 questions. keeping my finger crossed.


----------



## Batman00 (Apr 21, 2010)

antonio said:


> Don said:
> 
> 
> > I feel really good about the morning, the mechanical afternoon was kinda of rough. But only time will tell.
> ...


I thought the morning wasn't bad. The afternoon session was ok until myabe half-way then it was a guessing game.


----------



## Rob8rich (Apr 21, 2010)

This was my third consecutive attempt. I am in Texas, so I was given my grades, and a diagnostic from NCEES, which everyone who fails receives. My discipline is Mechanical and my afternoon was Thermal &amp; Fluids Systems for all three exams.

My first attempt was April 2009 and my grade was a 63 (humbling). My second attempt was Oct 2009 and my grade was 69 (ouch). Using the grades, the NCEES diagnostics, and the NCEES exam specifications, I was able to see exactly how many right/wrong answers I had for each category.

Last week's exam was similar in difficulty level to the April 2009 exam, in my opinion. I seemed to breeze through the morning, and the afternoon was another killer (congratulations NCEES, you have outdone yourselves again).

I think I passed this time, but we shall see.

I still awake every night, then spend several hours tossing and turning, half asleep and half awake. I dream of solving problems, or struggling through problems, from the exam. This has happened each time after the test. About two weeks of broken sleep, dreaming of problems. This too shall pass, then I can return to a normal life for six weeks, until the results come back.

I pray that I passed. I hope that I passed. I hope and pray that we all did.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Apr 21, 2010)

This was my 4th consecutive time. I didn't not do General this time. I agree with you April 2009 was hard so I took civil. I was much more comfortable with it. I did finish in the morning with 5minutes to spare upon which I went back and made sure my bubbles were completely filled. I finished afternoon with and hr left. I had been sick due to food poisoning the night before so it was rough. I like you am hoping and praying I passed. I hope you did too. I studied my but off each time. This time I studied mostly for Civil. I know alot of people didn't finish the morning and most said General afternoon was rough.


----------



## Don (Apr 21, 2010)

the thing i hate is that only time will tell............now we play the waiting game.


----------



## Camelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It says 12 weeks to get the exam result. Long waiting! I am not sure how much I need to answer to pass. This is my first time. I graduated long back with foreign undergrsduate degree in Architecture. But I have Master degree in Civil Engineering. I am hoping to pass as I have answered more than 55%.


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 29, 2010)

Camelia said:


> It says 12 weeks to get the exam result. Long waiting! I am not sure how much I need to answer to pass. This is my first time. I graduated long back with foreign undergrsduate degree in Architecture. But I have Master degree in Civil Engineering. I am hoping to pass as I have answered more than 55%.


Given there are 120 questions in the morning and 60 in the afternoon, I don't believe anyone has the time or would spend the time to count the number of questions he/she had answered correctly. 74% of first-time takers pass the civil FE exam, but most examinees are still in school when the material is fresh in their heads.

If you left the exam feeling that you would be surprised if you didn't pass, then you most likely passed. If you're not sure, then you want to hope you're one of the 74%. I believe those who don't pass either didn't properly prepare for the exam, or had "exam anxiety" by spending too much time per question and ended up guessing too many answers.


----------



## dirty pat (Apr 30, 2010)

Rob8rich said:


> This was my third consecutive attempt. I am in Texas, so I was given my grades, and a diagnostic from NCEES, which everyone who fails receives. My discipline is Mechanical and my afternoon was Thermal &amp; Fluids Systems for all three exams.
> My first attempt was April 2009 and my grade was a 63 (humbling). My second attempt was Oct 2009 and my grade was 69 (ouch). Using the grades, the NCEES diagnostics, and the NCEES exam specifications, I was able to see exactly how many right/wrong answers I had for each category.
> 
> Last week's exam was similar in difficulty level to the April 2009 exam, in my opinion. I seemed to breeze through the morning, and the afternoon was another killer (congratulations NCEES, you have outdone yourselves again).
> ...


----------



## STEEL MAN (May 4, 2010)

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


----------



## joe khar (May 4, 2010)

STEEL MAN said:


> GOOD LUCK EVERYONE.


I hope all of you pass but if you guys decided to take a review class try this site

www.eitexperts.com

compare it with others. Their orientations and sample lectures is very impressive. I heard real good thing about them .

but I still suggest you compare them with others

Joe khar


----------



## Klox23 (May 7, 2010)

I'm freaking out! This is the second time I take it. I feel like I prepared myself much better this time around, but you never know with this test, it's a crapshoot. I know of some really smart people that studied a lot and didn't pass, but I also know of some.. ehmm .. lucky people that guessed 50+ problems (without looking at the freaking question!!) and passed.

edit: Oh, and EITexperts is awesome. They have these free videos that teach you how to use the Casio calculator and that REALLY helped me


----------



## trulyours (May 16, 2010)

It was my first time, so I don't have much to compare it against, but the ETHICS was HAAARRRRRRDDDDD!


----------



## nxl3194 (May 20, 2010)

trulyours said:


> It was my first time, so I don't have much to compare it against, but the ETHICS was HAAARRRRRRDDDDD!


This is my first time taking the FE. I can't wait to see the result. Does anyone know when we will get the result? Is that in the beginning of June?


----------



## milton7137 (May 27, 2010)

i am also waiting for the FE result. I started FE exam when I was kid. LOL. I first attempted in 1999 and then kept track of how many. Then passed the PE from MD based on experience. Now in 2010, went for FE. I ran out of time in the morning. around 20, i had to fill the answer in 60 sec. but, evening was done in 2 hrs. it seemed too easy. even morning seemed too easy. may be because of my experience and PE study.

Only, Result will say what really happned.

I will let you guys know the result. I heard it is out.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 27, 2010)

milton7137 said:


> i am also waiting for the FE result. I started FE exam when I was kid. LOL. I first attempted in 1999 and then kept track of how many. Then passed the PE from MD based on experience. Now in 2010, went for FE. I ran out of time in the morning. around 20, i had to fill the answer in 60 sec. but, evening was done in 2 hrs. it seemed too easy. even morning seemed too easy. may be because of my experience and PE study. Only, Result will say what really happned.
> 
> I will let you guys know the result. *I heard it is out.*


Yes. The Official Results have been released! Here's the link Official Results


----------



## roadwreck (May 27, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> milton7137 said:
> 
> 
> > i am also waiting for the FE result. I started FE exam when I was kid. LOL. I first attempted in 1999 and then kept track of how many. Then passed the PE from MD based on experience. Now in 2010, went for FE. I ran out of time in the morning. around 20, i had to fill the answer in 60 sec. but, evening was done in 2 hrs. it seemed too easy. even morning seemed too easy. may be because of my experience and PE study. Only, Result will say what really happned.
> ...


:appl:


----------



## engineerme (May 30, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > milton7137 said:
> ...


Does any one know how Texas sends FE exam results out? do they send regular mail or email. This is my first time taking the FE and i remember i felt so confortable up to the 100th Question in the morning and i had to guess about 5 questions. in the general after noon, i felt good until the 42nd questions and then struggled a bit with a couple of questions in fluid mechanics such as the questions that ask reynolds numbers and the drag coeficient . i realized later those should be read directly from the charts on the NCEES supplied reference hand book. I also had some difficulty with the questions on heat transfer at the end of the after general section. anyways if 50 % is a passing score i hope i wil pass ,but who knows....Good luck every one


----------



## nxl3194 (May 30, 2010)

I hope you pass so I can pass because I had to guess more than you. And I felt I wasn't that comfortable! I heard couple of my friends who took the FE before said they got their results by email. They just got an email said pass or not! That's it! Very simple


----------



## engineerme (May 31, 2010)

nxl3194 said:


> I hope you pass so I can pass because I had to guess more than you. And I felt I wasn't that comfortable! I heard couple of my friends who took the FE before said they got their results by email. They just got an email said pass or not! That's it! Very simple


nxl3194 thanks for the info. Good luck!!


----------



## Camelia (Jun 1, 2010)

Please post when FE Exam result will be out. I think PE result is out. Good Luck to all of you waiting for the result.


----------



## nxl3194 (Jun 2, 2010)

Camelia said:


> Please post when FE Exam result will be out. I think PE result is out. Good Luck to all of you waiting for the result.


I got my FE result yesterday, NCEES sent email, I got an attachment said I pass. I am so happy! I thought I fail ...


----------



## engineerme (Jun 2, 2010)

nxl3194 said:


> Camelia said:
> 
> 
> > Please post when FE Exam result will be out. I think PE result is out. Good Luck to all of you waiting for the result.
> ...



nxll3194 which state did u take the exam at?


----------



## nxl3194 (Jun 2, 2010)

engineerme said:


> nxl3194 said:
> 
> 
> > Camelia said:
> ...


Louisiana


----------



## peterG (Jun 2, 2010)

nxl3194 said:


> engineerme said:
> 
> 
> > nxl3194 said:
> ...


I took it in louisiana too...But I failed.....I am soooo sad...I am going to take it again in october.. Do you have any suggestions. What study material did you use to prepare?

thanks


----------



## chaocl (Jun 2, 2010)

peterG said:


> I took it in louisiana too...But I failed.....I am soooo sad...I am going to take it again in october.. Do you have any suggestions. What study material did you use to prepare?
> thanks


Sorry to hear that. The most important thing is pratice more problems and keep refresh the topics! You will do well next time.


----------



## trulyours (Jun 3, 2010)

milton7137 said:


> i am also waiting for the FE result. I started FE exam when I was kid. LOL. I first attempted in 1999 and then kept track of how many. Then passed the PE from MD based on experience. Now in 2010, went for FE. I ran out of time in the morning. around 20, i had to fill the answer in 60 sec. but, evening was done in 2 hrs. it seemed too easy. even morning seemed too easy. may be because of my experience and PE study. Only, Result will say what really happned.
> 
> I will let you guys know the result. I heard it is out.


milton7137, i'm just wondering-- what good is FE, if you've already passed PE?


----------



## Paul S (Jun 3, 2010)

trulyours said:


> milton7137, i'm just wondering-- what good is FE, if you've already passed PE?


Some states allow you to waive the FE exam and take the PE exam based on experience. If you pass the PE exam you are then licensed in that state. If you then try to become licensed in another state that does not allow you to waive the FE exam, they will require you to pass the FE exam before you can be licensed as a PE in their state.


----------

